# G0731 style mill Z (knee) axis DRO scale install pics?



## r-mm (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi all I'm actually working on an Enco which seems substantially similar to the Grizley.  Looking for photos of how you installed a Z axis DRO scale on the knee/column.  

Thanks


----------



## Aukai (Dec 29, 2020)

I saw in passing somewhere that it may be preferable to mount it to the quill?


----------



## Nutfarmer (Dec 29, 2020)

Dro Pros has a lot of good information and pictures of dro installations.


----------



## r-mm (Dec 29, 2020)

I went thru their site and videos but see only bench mills, eliding the Knee Question.  If anyone has a pic or link it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Dec 29, 2020)

The scale will need to be shimmed vertical and square (after holes in the column are drilled and tapped),
and the read-head will need an adjustible bracket to attach it to the saddle.

Doubleboost has a video on his DRO install in his smaller cousin to these knee mills (at least 3 years ago)


----------



## hman (Dec 29, 2020)

This is the factory installed DRO on my PM835S nee mill.  Definitely not the same column casting as yours, but the general principles should be the same - scale mounted with stand-offs, different heights on top and bottom to account for the draft of the casting, read head mounted with a multi-adjustable angle brackets.  Note that the opening of the scale bar faces away from any source of swarf.  Hope this is enough to get you going.


----------



## r-mm (Dec 29, 2020)

Very helpful thank you.


----------



## r-mm (Feb 6, 2021)

@hman -do you have any photos of how the Y axis read head was installed?  Previous owner installed a DRO with the slot facing up (opposite of my pic).  Tempting for how easy it is to mount read head to table directly but I'd like to do it right which I think is how I show below.  btw I started a thread on my install in this forum.


----------



## hman (Feb 7, 2021)

OK, here are photos of both the Y and X scale (factory) mounts:
X and Y


Y (from behind)


Y (from front)


X and Y again


Close-up of X


Let me know if you need more photos.


----------

